# How should we go about doing this?



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

*How should we go about doing this?*

Hunter and Sierra are five months old and Hunter can see above the gate we have up blocking them from the family room but since me and my dad step over the 28 inch gate, Sierra now jumps over it cause my dad says she sees us do it all the time which is true. I want to know now my family and I should train her not to do this. we use a squirtbottle when she jumps on us when were on the couch but she is to fast when she jumps over the gate.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

You already trained her to jump it.

Get a taller gate, open it to go thru it.

Or much better yet, let her be with you, which is all she wants.


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

yes but I don't want a taller gate and we do open the door on this gate sometimes, well my mom does since she is shorter then us and I do belive if we got a taller one she we try to jump it also.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

why not just let the dogs in the same area as you?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

Have you considered training the dog not to get on you on the sofa rather than squirting it?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

i was thinking the same thing.

to the OP: you can't train and socialize your dogs
with them behind gates.



> Originally Posted By: Kaitykaitywhy not just let the dogs in the same area as you?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

I too am not understanding why your dogs cannot be in the same area as the rest of your family. It is a relatively simple undertaking to train them not to jump on the furniture - or you. Having them behind a gate where they can see what is going on, but can't be part of the action is - I would guess - creating a lot of frustration. And yes, GSD's are smart, and will learn how to get around things by watching you. This problem would go away if you would take the time to train your dogs to be in the same room as you (GSD's want to be velcroed to you at all times) but without being nuisances. It really isn't hard, and there is lots of training advice on this Forum, just check the archive. Your only other option is to put up a taller gate or crate train your dogs for the times you can't be interacting with them.

______________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

this post was meant for hunter, the OP. 
i agree with everything you say except the velcro part.
i can walk around my house without my dog
following me and i perfer that. i don't want a dog that follows me everytime i move or everywhere i move. i like a dog with
confidence and nerves so he doesn't have to be underfoot.



> Originally Posted By: Anja1BlueI too am not understanding why your dogs cannot be in the same area as the rest of your family. It is a relatively simple undertaking to train them not to jump on the furniture - or you. Having them behind a gate where they can see what is going on, but can't be part of the action is - I would guess - creating a lot of frustration. And yes, GSD's are smart, and will learn how to get around things by watching you. This problem would go away if you would take the time to train your dogs to be in the same room as you (GSD's want to be velcroed to you at all times) but without being nuisances. It really isn't hard, and there is lots of training advice on this Forum, just check the archive. Your only other option is to put up a taller gate or crate train your dogs for the times you can't be interacting with them.
> 
> ______________________________
> Susan
> ...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

Just let her in the family room with you. It will be better for your family and the dogs in the long run, given that you train them how to have manners. It's no fun having a dog that's not well behaved around house guests and that has to be locked away when someone visits.

Being 5 months old, they HAVE to be getting socialized right now. They need to be with your family. Get them out, walk them, take them to see new places and new things, and get them used to people. 

It's probably not good for her to be jumping over the gate. She's still growing, and it could probably hurt her in the long run if you continue to allow her to jump it. 

It'd be much more beneficial for everyone to let them in the family room.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

Hey .02 coming in








We have a 4'X6' carpet designated as Mochas area; he can move around as long as we are all actively watching him. However, when it was time to settle down and just relax or watch TV and we did not want him roaming the house we just put him on the carpet...and the command for that was "Carpet". It took a little doing, but he learned that, that was his area. My daughter did not care for that too much, she prefered to sit or lay on the floor and have him lay next to her. Just a thought.

I'm guessing you don't care to have to watch them 100% of the time and gating them would help to make sure they stay out of trouble; just a guess.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

What about having a designated area for your dog to "settle" on.....like doggie bed or carpet?? I agree, they should be out and being socialized, but sometimes they need to calm down in their area with something to chew on. It is more important to train them not to go on the couch, than just keeping them out of the living room all together. That could cause anxiety, frustration and possibly aggression for the dog later in life.


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

let me ad more for your guy's understanding, the gate she jumps is from what my mom calls their patio which is the entryway and hallway of the hosue which is all tile. That they can chill out on and thank you konotashi for bring that up cause that is what I'm worried about the most is her jumps since I know she is still growing, Hunter does not jump it he climbs over it which I know might hurt him but that is only happened twice cause he was hungry and he wanted water. Has for the socializing that is hard where I live cause I'm 30 mins away from the city and the only time they socializ is during thier training class which is held at petsmart. Let me ad more to the jumping on us part she has the mind of a goldfish which means she does not listen well at all and needs the most work during training.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

It is possible to train the dog not to jump the gate. It just depends if you are going to practice it with them every day for awhile. It is possible to keep a dog in or out of a room without a gate too. My dog knows the phrase "out of the kitchen," and I'll be you'd never see a dog leave a kitchen so fast. Then, she will stay out of the kitchen, she won't even put a single paw pad on the kitchen floor, until I invite her in again. 

So I'll admit there are times you don't want a dog in a certain room with you. 

However, just fencing a dog off in a separate area without training them to know that is what you want will not work, especially if you have not left them food or water, or even a bone to chew on. You can't just put up a fence and leave a dog without food and water and walk away. They don't know that you want them to stay there, and they do need at least water to drink, maybe even a Kong toy or something.

Train them to "stay there." If need be. Praise them for staying with positive re-inforcement. Correct them with a "no" or "Uh-uh" when they cross the boundary. 

It sounds like you need to spend more time with them, especially socializing and training. Your dogs don't know what it is you are expecting out of them. You especially need to leave them some water to drink, at least. 

Have you tried incorporating some positive re-inforcement? Have you brought this subject up with your training instructor?


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

No I have not brought this up with my training instructor and the time Hunter did climb over for food is when my dad was feeding them dinner and they were in the family room with my mom my dad I guess wanted to tech the dogs to wait there. Yeah right Hunter's stomach is a food clock he knows when it is time to eat, and I do give them water and food the water is outside and this is when I heard them playing with their empty water bowl that I did refill, I let them in so I could get the bowl and Hunter climbed the gate went to the kitchen drank out of the cat's bowl.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

Please don't take this the wrong way, I'm not trying to be rude in the slighest bit. It sounds like you too (I do too) live in your parents house.
I don't know if they are your dogs or your parents or just family pets but you can't confine them to a space all day if that's what you're doing/trying to do.

I don't know how big the hallway area is that they are in but I'm guessing it's not big and luxorious. To me, keeping dogs in an area all day is just as good as keeping them in a crate.
My dogs would absolutely loose it if they were kept in one spot all the time. I never really had a problem with Vida jumping on couches and furniture past 9 weeks. Also if you're worried about them jumping on guests then put them in another room while the guests come in and let them calm down, then let them meet if you want them to.
GSDS need a lot of exercise and socialization and at that, human interaction. There's not much interaction going on while the dogs are in a small area.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

from reading the original post im understanding that they are two very young dogs, still puppies for that matter. maybe its just me, but im wondering why these two pups arent in crates. it would be a lot easier to teach them one at a time rather than have to deal with two at the same time. i would be rotateing dogs and teaching them house manners one at a time.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

That sounds like a great idea, Steve.


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

The dogs are not in their crates 24/7 only for bed and when they have to dry off when they get wet, Hunter knows not to jump it is just Sierra and yes Kaitykaity you are right I still live with my parents Hunter is my dog Sierra is my dad's.


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

Is there possibly in your area a trainer other than PetSmart who is accustomed to working with young, vibrant GSD's? Not that PetSmart does not do a good job, but a trainer who has experience with the breed may be able to help you.


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: How should we go about doing this?*

I don't and my mom and I have already paid for the classes which last 8 weeks, but I do know the trainer we do have is not good with GSD's cause she has 30 years of training boxers and labs and on the first day of puppy class when we first got Hunter and Sierra she said "don't say good boy or good girl cause if your walking you dog and someone says it the dog will go all crazy and act dumb" and for me when I do train Hunter petsmart is a big distraction to him cause of all the smells and anything red he like the colors red to him anything red is his.


----------

